# New Paint Found



## NightRider (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm a military modeler and diorama hobbyist. Like others I'm always buying or seeking military paint colors with a flat mode, which at times can be difficult.
I was recently at my local hardware store and stumbled onto a new paint they offered in a full size spray can. I'm always leery of some of these because some work on plastic and some don't. Whenever I have a large model though they come in handy. Besides I don't have my own spray gun equipment.
I was doing a Revell 1:48 scale B-24 Liberator and I wanted a dark flat green. I used this new paint by Rust-Oleum...Camouflage green. PERFECT finish. I do mean this stuff is flat...went on easy...and dries real fast. They also make a Camo tan color as well which would work on other models. Oh well, just thought I'd let other modelers know about this paint.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree. These are great military colors (well, to me they are). Krylon also makes a set of these . I believe they have 5 colors.

The two brands colors are close but not identical. I was using Krylon Camo Olive to paint my Atomic Cannon carrier flatbed and ran out of paint. I picked up a can on my next trip to Walmart. Later I painted the two trucks and noticed the colors were a bit different. Enough of a difference to make it look odd. It was only then I realized I had picked up a can of Rustoleum Deep Forest Green!!! Close but no cigar!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah I have used the more or less identical Krylon and Rustoleum "hunting" paints. They make Black, Olive, Green, Tan, Brown, Black and Khaki. The names vary between brands but the colors are identical IMHO. You have to go by the actual color not the name on the can of you are mixing the two brands. Like Krylon Olive Drab is the same as Rustoleum Army Green, or something like that.

The paints dry dead flat. They are, however, a little bit "hot" and you can get some odd results on bare plastic. I prefer to use them over primer. On bare plastic the stuff can actually bring out the "flow marks" in the part itself. Where the molten plastic pushed into the mold before hardening/cooling. Spray it with the Krylon paint and the swirls appear on the surface of the part (and don't go away). Primer solves that.


----------



## NightRider (Dec 19, 2013)

In general I haven't had very good luck with the Krylon paints on my plastic models...especially in flat modes or military.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

By and large I avoid hardware store paints like the plague, but I have had good results with these flat military colors. I wouldn't use them on a big contest winning project but for mundane, fun, builds they do ok.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah I have used the more or less identical Krylon and Rustoleum "hunting" paints. They make Black, Olive, Green, Tan, Brown, Black and Khaki. The names vary between brands but the colors are identical IMHO. You have to go by the actual color not the name on the can of you are mixing the two brands. Like Krylon Olive Drab is the same as Rustoleum Army Green, or something like that.
> 
> The paints dry dead flat. They are, however, a little bit "hot" and you can get some odd results on bare plastic. I prefer to use them over primer. On bare plastic the stuff can actually bring out the "flow marks" in the part itself. Where the molten plastic pushed into the mold before hardening/cooling. Spray it with the Krylon paint and the swirls appear on the surface of the part (and don't go away). Primer solves that.


Its Olive Drab vs Deep Forest Green and there is a noticeable color difference.The Olive Drab is just a wee bit darker. Enough of a difference that I've stopped work on it until I can find the Krylon as my local Walmarts no longer carry it. The trailer with cannon attached is already finished and its done with the Krylon so redoing with the Rustoleum is out for now. Both of these colors were painted over Walmart brand grey primer. I thought I would just give the paint time to cure but its been several months and the color hasn't changed.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Post*

but I have had good results with these flat military colors. I wouldn't use them on a big contest winning project but for mundane, fun, builds they do ok.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

See I used both the Krylon OD and the Rustoleum OD on my Atomic Cannon and they matched. Or Army Green? It wasnt Forrest green. Maybe that was the difference you had?

I buy those at Wal Mart and WM switched from Krylon to Rustoleum here.

FYI Valspar has some cool colors but they tend to be hot and can craze plastic, and they take a week to dry...


----------

